# SO nervous about gender scan in 3 days, Desperate for a girl this time!!...X



## amybe

Hi everyone!
We have booked a private gender scan which is on Wednesday, We have a gorgeous little boy but I have this deep need/want to have a daughter! We don't want more than 2 children whatever the sex of this baby, Our family/friends haven't helped all going 'Oh it's definitely a girl!' and I posted our scan pic on here and 100% of people said GIRL lol, I feel like I'm building my hopes up by telling myself everyone must be right and all my dreams will come true...I am getting SO nervous the closer it's getting, Not knowing at the minute means I can still imagine/hope it's a girl but I'm terrified of being disappointed if they tell me it's another boy as it's a blessing whatever!! I find myself dreaming constantly about being told it's a boy and screaming 'NO!! It's supposed to be a girl!!' ha, I suppose ignorance is bliss at the minute and the closer the scan is getting, I almost don't feel ready to know!!...X


----------



## motherofboys

oh no it doesn't help every one telling you it is definitely a girl. everyone swore my 2nd would be and HE wasn't. but that being said you have a 50/50 chance and I hope it's a girl for you.


----------



## amybe

Thanks  No it hasn't helped, It's almost made me believe it's a girl and I call bump 'she', All my workmates pat my tummy and go 'Ooo she's getting big' and tell me they had dreams of me holding a baby dressed in pink, So I feel like they'll all be disappointed too :-\ It's wierd, I'll let you know on Wednesday evening what we're expecting!! x


----------



## motherofboys

yeah I understand that, my eldest wanted a sister so bad, and my niece wanted the baby to be a girl too, like me she had all brothers and only 1girl cousin so I felt I had let them down in some way. it's all fun and games guessing the sex but when people really do have a preference it can get their hopes up.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I hope you get your girl :) good luck x


----------



## Eleanor ace

Aww, good luck on Wednesday! Everyone swore DS was a girl and it made me even more convinced he was!


----------



## maybebaby3

Good luck on Wednesday! Hope your bump turns out to be pink!


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Good luck hunx


----------



## _jellybean_

Hope you see the three lines! Thinking :pink: for you!


----------



## amybe

Thank you ladies :-D Can't believe it's tomorrow!! I've bookmarked some lovely boys sleepsuits on the NEXT site so if it is another boy then I think ordering them might make me feel better about it  Still praying I can order the pink frilly floral ones I have bookmarked too though, they are simply beautiful, teehee!!...X


----------



## motherofboys

I do that, I used to wander round both girls and boys sections of clothes now I won't look at anything girl and look at boy stuff saying oh if I had another boy I would do get that. or get my boys old clothes out and think how lovely it would be to see another baby boy in them.


----------



## sophieee18

Have we got an update?
I'm in your boots too except I have to wait until 2nd Feb. in desperately after a girl and deep down know its going to be another boy. I have 1 and OH has 2 boys, and OH's family only produce boys haha


----------



## SparkleUK

Oh good luck!!
i dreamt of baby boys before my gender scan and i am having a girl.
X


----------



## motherofboys

how did it go hun?


----------



## _jellybean_

How are you doing, hon? xx


----------



## Eleanor ace

Saw your update in 2nd tri, hope you're OK!


----------



## amybe

Well...It's another Boy!! Ha, No mistaking it, He had a huge peepee lol...I am quite excited now I know and am going to get my son's newborn stuff out of the loft tomorrow and have a look through to get me excited ...I won't lie, My heart sunk when I saw the winky on the screen but I looked over at my husband who was beaming and I felt better...I feel really good and positive about having another boy now I'm over the shock! (As I really did think it was a girl!) but my family, especially my mum, have all been saying things like 'I know you must be shocked and saddened but as long as he is healthy that is all that matters'...It's really upset me they are saying things like this :-( I am a lot happier than I thought I would be!! I am sad I'll never have a girl, as we don't want any more children, but I will have my two little boys and my lovely hubby to look after me and be queen of my house, and I can't complain with that!! x x


----------



## motherofboys

aww hun, it's great your taking it so well congratulations on another blue bump.


----------



## amybe

Thank you  Me and my son have been out shopping all day for blue gro's and cardi's and I've shocked myself at how happy I am now!?! I really was dreading them saying 'It's a boy!' but after a night's sleep, I'm so ok with it!! So pleased I feel this way...I was dreading feeling sad...I'm obviously just destined to be a boy breeder lol  X


----------



## sophieee18

Reading your story has really made me think. Thank you hun :hugs:
I really want a girl, and have just posted in 1st tri about how I feel like a bad mum for feeling upset if this bump turns out to be another boy. But I'm glad you didn't take it badly. That has really lit up my negative thoughts. Big hugs to you xXx


----------



## MrsClark24

Congratulations on your boy! Everyone told me I was having a boy and I so wanted boys... But alas we are having a girl! 

Glad you're taking it well sweetie! Two boys was my dream!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Just had a quick read through! Congratulations on your second little boy! It's lovely to hear how excited you've become. =) That's how I was with my second, it was kind of a moment of surprise and shock then... SHOPPING TIME! Lol.

Enjoy him, two little boys are quite fun and keep you on your toes. =)


----------



## amybe

Aaaw thank you ladies :-D Hearing all your thoughts has been so lovely!! Aaaaw Sophieee18, That's so sweet of you to say, I'm glad it's made you feel better about another boy :-D It's funny but either sex, You bond with it straight away once you find out the gender and start thinking of all the positives, My main one has been planning a family photoshoot with our two little boys when they're about 2 & 4 in matching jumpers, and that just made me smile and think 'Aaaaaw mega cuteness!!!'..x


----------

